# voordelen van uw account



## Chimenseena

Is it best to say "Voordelen van uw  account" or "voordelen van u account"?

Thank you for your help


----------



## myfakename

Van uw. Uw is possessive, u is anything but possessive. It's the same as saying "of you account" instead of the correct "of your account".


----------



## Chimenseena

Ok thank you very much!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Chimenseena

It is not very clear from your post if you are referring to an internet account. If this is the case the word account is correct, however if it is a bank account it is better to use _rekening_ or even better _bankrekening._ 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Chimenseena

It is an internet account, thank you for your help.


----------



## petoe

Tja waarom kunnen wij bijvoorbeeld niet spreken van een 'Facebookrekening' en moeten wij het Engelse 'account' gebruiken terwijl dat in andere talen wel kan (tenminste Frans en Duits, andere weet ik niet).


----------



## HKK

Ik wou zeggen "Omdat een internetaccount niets met rekenen te maken heeft", maar ahum, ac*count*


----------



## petoe

Ik zie in andere talen steeds min of meer dezelfde stam opduiken wanneer het gaat om een gebruikersaccount (account, compte, cuenta, Konto, Conta). Het Italiaans gebruikt precies ook 'account' maar die gebruiken dan ook wel veel Engelse computerwoorden zoals il mouse .
Nochtans kennen wij ook het woord 'conto', wat gewoon synoniem is voor 'rekening'. Maar we verkiezen dus blijkbaar de Engelse variant.


----------



## NewtonCircus

De reden hiervoor is heel eenvoudig.

Als je een _internetaccount_ hebt, krijg je elke maand een_ internetrekening _in de bus . Moet er nog zand zijn.

Goetjes Herman


----------

